# What is a Carrier Sheet, and where can i buy them!!



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

so where can i buy carrier sheets locally, can i buy them at walmart, where would they be located...

my situation, just got contour cut, wanna cut my epson 1400 cis transfer paper in vinyl cutter, please tell me the process, and where to get carrier sheets, locally!!


thanks!! i feel like im almost there.. to completely understanding


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

wegottees said:


> so where can i buy carrier sheets locally, can i buy them at walmart, where would they be located...
> 
> my situation, just got contour cut, wanna cut my epson 1400 cis transfer paper in vinyl cutter, please tell me the process, and where to get carrier sheets, locally!!
> 
> ...


I was told that Walmart and Joann's fabric store sells the carrier for crick cut craft cutter. But it only comes for 8 1/2 X 11 or slightly larger size.

Most people uses Graphtec carrier sheet or TDD or magic mask to hold the transfer paper. However, if your design are in separate pieces you won't be able to press the transfer while it is on the carrier using Graphtec or TDD. Those type of carrier won't stand the heat that the is required for pressing the tansfer. Even if you use the right carrier like magic mask chances are, after pressing it on the shirt, you have to remove pieces of transfer paper backing when the deisgn are in separate pieces.

The Graphtec carrier is sold by Speciatly Grahpics Supply. You can get TDD from Imprintables Warehoue and magic mask from Beacon Graphics.

When it comes to transfer for light fabric I contour cut a plain printer paper instead and use it as mask. It does require a carrier sheet to hold the printer paper during contour cutting but not during pressing the transfer. 

Masking the transfer eliminates carrier melting problem, placement problem when the design are in separate pieces and I can peel the whole in one piece instead of picking pieces of transfer backing.

If you want to know the process click this linK: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t75356.html#post448921

Most opaque transfer backing are thick enough that you can contour cut them without a carrier. Just weed the transfer, peel it off the backing if the design is in one piece, lay it on the shirt, cover it with parchment paper, press it then let it cold down and remove the parchment paper.

If the deisgn are in separate pieces you need a carrier like magic mask to keep the placement before you peel the backing of the transfer.


----------

